# Is this Nesaea Triflora?



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

This stem was given to me I think by error. Is this Nesaea Triflora or something else? This picture is young shoots, the older stem, the leaves get bigger. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Look like it, yes. It will soon be changed to an _Ammannia_, but that's for another thread, perhaps.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

